# P.u.b.s Experimental Japanese Hops



## Bribie G (6/11/11)

At the Queensland Home Brewing Conference, PUBS were kindly given a 200g pack of Experimental Japanese variety hop flowers by Hop Products Australia. Grown in Victoria, they are 12% AA. 

PUBS members at the conference had a quick brainstorm and reckon the way to go is:

Use some to make a single malt Asian style lager and mature it over the Xmas break to fill a club keg for the first meeting of year. 
Split up the rest and offer as raffle prizes at the November meeting (last meeting of year) for those interested in trying. 

I ran a simple recipe through Beersmith and 15g for 60mins with 10g for 10 mins would give a good 30 IBU with a good indication of the flavour and aroma of Variety EXP002

So 25g should be heaps in the sort of beer you would be looking at making - I suggest a strongish all malt lager fermented on a true Lager Yeast (Lyall may have some samples?) otherwise I have Wyeast Danish. I'm more than willing to do the brew at my place and have a club Mash Day here. 

So 25g for the club brew
7 packs which I'll keep in freezer and we can raffle them off, if there is any interest. 

I'll email on the Google group as well. 

:beer: 

PS also scored half a k of Victory Malt as well, we can use that in the future in an IPA?


----------



## Feldon (6/11/11)

Fukashima


----------



## Bribie G (6/11/11)

Feldon said:


> View attachment 49858
> 
> 
> Fukashima



Probably why they are growing them in Victoria now - although hopefully not downwind of the Latrobe Valley, could be a worry :lol:


----------



## browndog (6/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> At the Queensland Home Brewing Conference, PUBS were kindly given a 200g pack of Experimental Japanese variety hop flowers by Hop Products Australia. Grown in Victoria, they are 12% AA.
> 
> PUBS members at the conference had a quick brainstorm and reckon the way to go is:
> 
> ...





The fledgling Ipswich Club got a packet of those too Bribie an we plan to have a brew day with them an serve the beer up at the following meeting also. Do you recall if there was any talk of what flavour profiles the jap hops might throw up?

BD


----------



## The Scientist (6/11/11)

I haven't extensively searched Google yet but does anyone know much about the history of Hops being grown in Japan?

It will be interesting doing some research into the origin of these hops and see what traits they will display.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## winkle (6/11/11)

The Scientist said:


> I haven't extensively searched Google yet but does anyone know much about the history of Hops being grown in Japan?
> 
> It will be interesting doing some research into the origin of these hops and see what traits they will display.
> 
> ...



Liam, send an email to these guys pork
sorry no spinning - just one-talks


----------



## Florian (6/11/11)

browndog said:


> Do you recall if there was any talk of what flavour profiles the jap hops might throw up?



I might be totally off track here, but i remember hearing "meaty" and two other terms which I can't remember, but one of them was something else pretty uncommon. 
We're talking about the variety from their museum garden, right?


----------

